# NHRA looking at tuners.



## tunerspeed (Mar 26, 2005)

This is something to check out, I just saw that NHRA has a series for compact car, anybody interested?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

this series has been around for a few years...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lmfao. New? haha. right.

Man, you need to read more import magazines, like SCC and Modified.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Welcome to a few years ago...


----------

